# antivirus 2009



## theletch1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, it looks as if my youngun has downloaded the antivirus 2009 program.  How the hell do I get this off of my computer?  It's driving me nuts.  I've tried to go to several pages that give directions for removing it from the computer but each time I get a time out error.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 3, 2008)

DAMN, it appears to be one of those insidious downloads

I am not sure any of this will help, I have not had to deal with Anitvirus 2009.yet... but I have faith that one of our users will somehow download it sooner or later. 

http://www.ca.com/securityadvisor/pest/pest.aspx?id=453137270


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks, Xue.  Looks pretty involved but I think I can do it.  Trouble is that every time I try to open a folder to start deleting the stuff that needs to be deleted I get a Windows C++ runtime error and it won't open the My Computer folder for me to start doing the work on it.  Any other ideas, guys?  By the way, I spoke with my daughter.  She clicked on a friend request on Myspace and this crap popped up on the screen.  So, beware of new friend requests on My Space.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 3, 2008)

Work in Safe Mode.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 3, 2008)

There is another nice little piece of (free) software that may help that you can download. 

It is called Hijackthis.

It will scan your registry and allow you to go through and delete some of the things you do not want. However I will urge you to use extreme caution with this tool. Delete that wrong thing and you could need to reinstall your OS. 

Also equally as (or more) dangerous but if you know what to look for in the registry there is always regedit. I recommend backing up the registry before you do any of this, even though it is flawed it still boots the PC.


----------



## crushing (Oct 3, 2008)

My Mom's computer got the same thing.  I restarted the computer in Safe Mode command prompt only and ran the command line executable for AVG.  Do you use AVG, or an antivirus product with a command line option?  It didn't quite get everything.  I was able to figure out which files were the virus files in the Windows\System32 directory by date and file size and delete those.  I did some hacking in the registry too.


----------



## Frostbite (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm the network administrator for a property management company that owns about 45 properties.  In total, I manage about 150 computers.  When I have to clean up spyware from work computers, which happens way more than I'd like, I use a combination of three programs:  Ad-Aware, Spybot Search & Destroy, and Super Anti-Spyware.  Of the three, I'm completely enamored with Super Anti-Spyware.  As I recall, it gets rid of the Antivirus 2009 malware and whole mess of other things.


----------

